# Pressure Ring question ??



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Ok, I have some questions on these pressure rings. I have them on 1x, 2x, and many x's brass. I get that they grow each firing but enough to actually feel a little ridge on the outside of the case on first fires?

No rhyme or reason as to what's going on. I don't hot load anything, my closest load to max is 1 gr. less than max in one book, to the min. starting load in another book, I"m 1 gr under the bullet manufacturers max and the starting load from the powder company.

Anyway, my factory rounds that I shot a couple weeks back when re-sighting in have them on their as well. Temp that day was about 0 with colder windchills. But then my reloads look like the day the brass came off the line.

I've paperclipped all my cases that have ridges that a guy can feel on the outside but the inside is smooth. Toss them when this happens or are they good until I can feel the separation ridge after the shot?

Thanks for any help here...

Kyle


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Sounds like it could either be a headspace issue, or a deformity in the chamber.

Excessive headspace will cause stretching with mild loads and early failure.

A deformity in the chamber may account for the ring, but no fealable stretching on the inside.

You may want to cast your chamber or take it in to have the headspace checked.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Your chamber could just be big. What I would say is when you resize them only work the brass enough to get the rounds back into the gun. Before I had my 308 tube set back my chamber was so large it was not funny. All my brass was swelled just above the web of the casing.

So before I got it fixed I just neck sized them then bumped the shoulder when they got hard to chamber.

A picture would truly help.

Newton's Third Law is wrong: Although it states that for each action, there is an equal and opposite reaction, there is no force equal in reaction to a Chuck Norris roundhouse kick.


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

What your experiencing is quite normal, all brass stretches on the juncture of case wall and solid web, some more than others.
Winchester brass seems to swell in this area more so than Remington brass, but I wouldn't be too concerned with it.
If you FL size your brass it should be reduced somewhat, it won't disappear completely.
Cheers.
MagnumManiac.
:sniper:


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks!

I'll try to get a pic up tonight or tomorrow morning. Like I said it doesn't exactly scare me real bad since the inside is still smooth but then again I would like to stay away from a head separation.

It's happening in both of 243 and 22-250 and I'm guessing my dies aren't set right. I just found out last night that the remaining 75 of my 243 shells only half will let me close the bolt on the gun. I apparently didn't have enough lube inside the necks and ball grabbed enough brass to stretch the neck on the way out of the case. That's all i can pretty much figure as it is on some of my new brass that I just ran the ball through to fix the flat spots on the opening. Is my assumption right or are my dies apparently not set right?

Thanks


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

Heavy Hitter said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll try to get a pic up tonight or tomorrow morning. Like I said it doesn't exactly scare me real bad since the inside is still smooth but then again I would like to stay away from a head separation.
> 
> ...


Head seperations normally occur above the expansion line, roughly 1/4" higher, and you will see a bright yellow band that is wider than the expansion ring. 
The normal burnishing/dulling of the case from clinging to the chamber wall is not what it looks like either.

I use powdered graphite on the inside of my case necks when I'm using an expander ball, I normally don't, and you are correct, if there isn't sufficient lube the ball will drag and pull brass forward. 
It can even drag the shoulder forward, ruining what the die just achieved.
You don't need a lot, just a smidge, I dip a case neck brush of the appropriate size in the graphite, tap off any excess, and run twice into the necks.
Another thing that might help, disassemble the die and clean the expander ball after every use, the carbon build up is the problem, it's very hard and galls terribly.
Cheers.
MagnumManiac.
:sniper:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

HH were you drinking when you set up your dies??? :beer:


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks MM, I had figured as much. I believe I'm going to give the Hornady One shot lube a try the next time I sit down at the bench.

Sorry no pic last night got tied up with my little guy so I'll try to do it this weekend.

Laite, it's true, I do like too endulge in beverages... just not at the reloading bench . Was back in good ol VC last weekend, for Thornton's 30th b-day suprise. Nothing's changed... haha


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Nothing's changed... haha


that is why I don't go back to that place!! Riz and Rode are coming here for a little fishing this weekend. Hope to see them for a bit even though I am working

I really like the one shot case lube. Doesn't seem to build up on the dies although it does leave the cases a little tacky, but that wears off. I am definately no expert on this, but did you try resetting your dies? I would have to think a full length die would take care of the problem, but again, I am very new to this game.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm running full length dies right now and set them up the way the guy on the RCBS video shows too, but that may be bumping my shoulder back to far possibly. Haven't had to load in a couple years as I did a big batch some years ago but am down to a box for the 250 and a little more in the 243(that chamber) so this spring/summer i'm going to get back too it.

Say hi to those guys from me and will let you know when I get a chance to make it up this summer to our lot... plan on coming quite a bit more this summer!! Not much in the way of weddings or high school reunions... thank god! Caleb loves being in grandpa's boat.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Say hi to those guys from me and will let you know when I get a chance to make it up this summer to our lot... plan on coming quite a bit more this summer!! Not much in the way of weddings or high school reunions... thank god! Caleb loves being in grandpa's boat.


If I get a chance to see them I will say Hi. On nights this weekend, so you never know what might happen. Definately give a shout when you come up, I am always looking for an excuse to get my boat out too. Don't know how much Sara is going to go with me as she is due in early Aug.

Just shows you how much I don't know about reloading. I would have thought a full length die would fix almost any sizing problem.


----------

